# Capillary Oiler (felt Wicks) Question



## Rata222 (Sep 20, 2016)

When replacing the capillary oilers during the rebuild of my 9A headstock, I found the  front felt did not sit down in the recess as nearly far as the rear,  I had to collapse the spring entirely to fall below the bearing surface.  It seemed like this would put a lot of pressure on the spindle and inhibit the spindle from turning freely.   I cut some of the spring off at the bottom and removed excess felt, trying to duplicate feel of the rear felt.

I was thinking that the front recess may have been poorly cast .

 Has anyone else had  this experince and seen this difference between the front and rear recesses to hold the wicks.  Could this have been intentional?

Thanks

Jim


----------

